# There's a bidding war going on for my soaps and I don't know what to do about it!



## 100%Natural (Jun 14, 2013)

As ecstatic as I am about 4 local businesses vying for my soaps, I'm a little overwhelmed at the same time.  I really wasn't planning on wholesaling quite yet but when opportunity knocks you have to open that door!

Here's the scoop - There's a flower/gift shop, a Pharmasave, an organic skin care business and a women's clothing store wanting to sell my soap.  You might be asking what am I complaining about..lol.  Well, they all want exclusivity.  

Pharmasave - Big chain that could lead to something big, but the section they'd have me in is basically in the back of the store in a small 'natural' section.  Not sure how well my stuff would do in a back corner.

Flower/gift - Small but beautiful store where I would get front row exposure.  Fairly busy too.

Organic Store - Small but great store.  I appreciate their philosophy, but not sure how much exposure I would get there - they're a new biz and unproven.

Clothing Store - Small but fabulous.  Busy and I would get front counter exposure.

What would you do??!!  Obviously I'd like to be in all of them but I live in a small town and the businesses are competitive.


----------



## meeplesoap (Jun 14, 2013)

Any store wanting exclusivity would have to pay for that right in the form of large and regular orders. How about an exclusive scent? Personally speaking, I would go for the flower shop and the womens' clothing store, as the two don't overlap, and give them each their own "scent."


----------



## Relle (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd try the Florist and Organic store, you go to a dress shop to buy dresses not so much soap, but in the other stores you could get impulse buyers with the other goods they are in there for.


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 14, 2013)

meeplesoap said:


> Any store wanting exclusivity would have to pay for that right in the form of large and regular orders. How about an exclusive scent? Personally speaking, I would go for the flower shop and the womens' clothing store, as the two don't overlap, and give them each their own "scent."



Brilliant, brilliant, brilliant!  It never occurred to me to offer an exclusive scent.  I really haven't even looked at wholesaling at all so I need all the help I can get with this one.

Thank you very much for your input.  The wheels are spinning even faster now...lol.


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 14, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> I'd try the Florist and Organic store, you go to a dress shop to buy dresses not so much soap, but in the other stores you could get impulse buyers with the other goods they are in there for.



Very good points.  Impulse buyers stop by my tables all the time...lol.


----------



## Kersten (Jun 14, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> I'd try the Florist and Organic store, you go to a dress shop to buy dresses not so much soap, but in the other stores you could get impulse buyers with the other goods they are in there for.



I'm with Relle on this one. I'm not sure if I've ever noticed anything but clothing and associated accessories in a clothing store. But when I go into cute little flower shops I like to browse through all of the neat nick-nacks. Same for health stores. I love taking my time to slowly peruse the isles, which means I'm almost certain to come out with a bag full of stuff I had no intention of buying going in  I do like the idea of exclusive scents, though. Or maybe even all-out custom formulation for each along with private labeling?


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 14, 2013)

Kersten said:


> I'm with Relle on this one. I'm not sure if I've ever noticed anything but clothing and associated accessories in a clothing store. But when I go into cute little flower shops I like to browse through all of the neat nick-nacks. Same for health stores. I love taking my time to slowly peruse the isles, which means I'm almost certain to come out with a bag full of stuff I had no intention of buying going in  I do like the idea of exclusive scents, though. Or maybe even all-out custom formulation for each along with private labeling?



Love the idea of custom formulations!!  This is why I love this forum.  So many smart people on here.


----------



## CaraCara (Jun 14, 2013)

What a fantastic opportunity to showcase your talent and products! Good luck and let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jun 16, 2013)

thinking the same as above, and that you could give each store their own 'exclusive' type of soap, maybe a couple of types at each store. It sounds like a great opportunity, and you have been doing a lot of the marketing to make it all happen, you deserve the attention from all of them!


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 16, 2013)

OliveOil2 said:


> thinking the same as above, and that you could give each store their own 'exclusive' type of soap, maybe a couple of types at each store. It sounds like a great opportunity, and you have been doing a lot of the marketing to make it all happen, you deserve the attention from all of them!



Thank you for your kind words!  I actually haven't been marketing them - it turns out it's my customers doing it for me.  I wasn't going to start that until I knew enough about wholesaling, but opportunity is here and I'll figure it out soon enough ( I hope )!

The suggestions given are definitely on my list of possible avenues to take.  The idea of an exclusive bar is what I'm hoping they will accept so I can get into all of the stores instead of rolling the dice on just one.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## eyebright (Jun 17, 2013)

HOoray! I would probably stick with the flower shop and the clothing store where you have a greater exposure.


----------

